# New Fisherman looking for HELP!!!



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right blog to post this on or not. If it's not I apologize.

I live in the Fairfield, Oh. area. I've hunted most of my life but I don't get to do any of that anymore. I have a day off work every now and then and I've got 6 grandchildren (I'd love to fish with) so I've decided to start doing some fishing. Trouble is I've never fished much so with some frustration I'm finding out that I've got a lot of learning to do. I've been reading alot of books and watching youtube videos but when I go out I'm finding out that it's not as easy as it sounds. I've been out several times now and I've only caught 2 cat fish on one morning. I'd really like to learn how to fish for Bass, crappie, etc.

Is there anyone out there in the Cincinnati/ Fairfield area that would mind taking an older fella under their wing (so to speak). I'm excited but frustrated. I was out at a local private lake for 4 1/2 hours yesterday morning and only had one strike but no hook set.

Thanks in advance for any advice or help.
Don


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

Living in Fairfield, you are at least close to the Great Miami. Using liver or hotdogs on the bottom should give you a pretty lucrative catfish bite almost anywhere along the river in Fairfield/Hamilton area. I have not fished Marsh Lake but from what I understand it is a good place to bank fish for bass, bluegill and other whatnots. The thing that has helped me most over the last few years is just reading stuff on here all of the time. I have learned A LOT just from this site.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

3/0 EWG hook, 1 pack of green pumpkin/black fleck Yamamoto Senkos. Texas rig them weightless, cast 4-6 feet out, down shore from you, pick the rod tip up and let it sink back. Repeat as you reel it in. If there's bass where you're fishing, hang on.


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Captain, I intend to pay alot of visits to OGF. It seems to be a real good site. I heard someone else talk about Marsh lake also. I intend to make it up there soon.

Thanks again


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice bgrapala. I'll make a note of the hooks you're talking about and the Senkos and give that a shot. I know about Texas rigging!

Thanks for all the Great advice fella's


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

You can't go wrong with this site, Don. Lots of knowledgeable guys around here. Just keep on reading and interpreting and you'll learn a lot. From time to time you are sure to meet some of us out on the water.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

DblDinCincy said:


> Thanks for the advice bgrapala. I'll make a note of the hooks you're talking about and the Senkos and give that a shot. I know about Texas rigging!
> 
> Thanks for all the Great advice fella's


The EWG stands for extra wide gap, just a single style in the plethora of available styles. In my experience, the EWGs work best with most of the fishing I do, that's why I use them. Normally I use Gamakatsu brand, most consistency in sharpness and strength. 3/0 is a good all around size, but if I'm going after "swamp donkeys" I won't shy away from a bigger hook. 99% of the time I'm bass fishing, I'm using 10 lb Trilene XL. I try other lines, but I always end up back at XL being my "go to" line. The other 1% I'm using 50 lb Power Pro (I only use this around super weedy areas) and I'm typically throwing something topwater. Since you know about Texas rigging, when dealing with the Senkos, I would recommend "tex-posing" the point of the hook. They are a very soft plastic and typically only last a few fish. Tex-posing the tip makes them last a couple more. When the fat end gets ripped up, flip it over and rig the other end the same way. The fish will magically still bite it .


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's 3 lures that will catch bass and crappie on just about any given day... 

Curly tail grubs - (I like to use white or chartreuse) and rig them on an 1/8oz jig head. A lot of places sell them pre-rigged but I've found that the tails on those don't have enough action (*movement in the water*). So I buy the grubs and the jig heads separate and rig them myself. 

Beetle Spin - You can't go wrong with black.

Roostertails/inline spinners - again white and chartreuse are hard to beat. 

All of these can just be casted out and reeled back in. Simple as that. Fish will eat them. 

Go to a lake and throw them anywhere from a 45 degree angle to parallel to the bank. Try to target points (places where the land sticks out further than the rest of the bank OR the inside corner of "L" shaped lakes), laydowns (trees that have fallen into the water), bushes along the bank, rock piles, or even docks. These are all things we refer to as "structure". Both Bass and Crappie like these areas because they can hide and ambush prey (or hopefully you're lure). 

Try to go during the most productive times. Sunrise, sunset, or right before/during rain. These are key feeding times for both species. 

If you're taking grand kids fishing you might actually just want to get a bucket of minnows and float them under a bobber. Try different depths in all of the target areas I mentioned. 

This should at least get you started. Hopefully we'll hear back from you with some good fishing stories! Good luck!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

bgrapala said:


> Since you know about Texas rigging, when dealing with the Senkos, I would recommend "tex-posing" the point of the hook. They are a very soft plastic and typically only last a few fish. Tex-posing the tip makes them last a couple more. When the fat end gets ripped up, flip it over and rig the other end the same way. The fish will magically still bite it .


BG is hitting you up with some sweet sound advise/techniques!! I've got a tube tied on now that's been flipped on its 4th side and has fooled more than a dozen fish. This will extend the life of your plastics and save you some money too!! Tex-posing will also help in increasing your hook up ratio on bites because the hook is not as deeply imbedded in the lure. 

Also in river situations I've found, especially when I was a noob, the best weight to use with soft plastics is a 1/8 bullet sinker. This weight is lite enough that it will not immediately drop to the bottom and stick In-between rocks from to much weight and is not too lite that it will not reach the bottom. Just remember to keep a tight line this helps feel the difference in how the bottom feels and how a bite feels and more importantly helps keep the lure from pegging in the rocks from the current. Another good tip that works for me is to peg your sinker to the nose of your soft plastic. I stick a toothpick through the tip of the bullet sinker until it won't go any farther then break it off. Once it gets wet in the river water the wood will swell and keep the sinker in place. Without pegging the sinker the current has a tendency to pull the soft plastic ahead of the sinker by several inches where it quickly wraps the fishing line between the two around rocks and other bottom substrate. 

Good luck out there!!! 

*Recycle/Reuse*










*Pegged*












Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

bgrapala, I just got back from Wal Mart. I went and got the exact pack of Yamamoto worms and the color you suggested. I also found the hooks so I'll be trying them on my next outing which may be first thing tomorrow morning. Can't wait. Good idea about the "Tex-posing" I'll do that also.

WOW, thanks to all you guys for some Great ideas. You're all very helpful. 
BassAddict, I'll be looking for the 3 lures you were describing also. SMB thank you for some sound advice. Sounds like I'm gonna be busy trying new things for awhile.

I'll definitly be letting you all know how things go. Looking to do business with my first Bass or Crappie soon!!!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Another thing, and you might not like this, is don't be afraid to snag and lose what you throw in the water. It took me a while to learn this, but once I did, I started catching a lot more fish.

Losing lures and jigs is just a part of fishing. I only use cheap stuff anyway, and it catches fish. No fear, man. It's only bait. 

And after having lost a lot of jigs and lures at first, I'm actually holding onto them longer and getting more use out of them. That learning curve...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

If you are a hunter you know that being in the right place at the right time is key. It is the same with fishing. Google things like "reading a river", "locating fish in a river, lake, pond" etc. More than half the battle is fishing where there are fish. 
If your going to take grandkiddies fishing I'd suggest getting very familiar with a slip float and rubber band setup. Easier to cast for little ones because they dont have all the line out that they would with round clip on floaters. And you can fish deeper easier. All kids want to throw OUT into the lake unfortunately. You dont want them fishing two feet deep under a floater in twelve feet of water. Besides you can be pretty deadly with a slip float. Pair it up with the right sized minnow or some worms and you can catch all the gamefish around here. I'm a big believer that the guys that started out learning how to catch bluegills, carp, catfish or whatever catch more bass too than the guys that have only ever fished for bass. The everything guy has a better picture of whats going on down there. And kids love carp on doughballs. Heck everybody does thats ever tried it, I know I do. Lets face it, southwestern Ohio isn't the bass fishing capital of the world, sometimes its very hard to catch bass around here especially in lakes. But we have some superb fishing for other species and in my opinion our rivers offer better fishing than our lakes. Unless you know someone with a good farm pond. Nothings better than a good farm pond. I think all the lures listed by the other guys are great choices you cant go wrong with. Ba83's advice on when and casting at angles and to cover was solid.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

As others have mentioned, you&#8217;ve got the GMR and Marsh Lake nearby, there&#8217;re also some Butler & Hamilton County Parks that are good places to take kids. There&#8217;s Acton Lake (Hueston Woods), 4 Mile & Indian Creeks. With 6 grandkids you&#8217;re running the gamut in ages and attention span; when my kids were small we would have a great time at Sugar Camp in Hueston Woods catching small crappie with meal worms, wax worms, small minnows&#8230;whatever under a slip float. 
I&#8217;d keep it simple, live bait and maybe some inline spinners or beetle spins. Curlytail grubs are awesome, one of my go-to&#8217;s, but since you&#8217;re new to this and you&#8217;re already getting a little frustrated&#8230;.this might frustrate you more, especially if you&#8217;re fishing a river. You&#8217;re bouncing these off of rocks on the bottom so you&#8217;re going to get hung up a lot and you will loose a lot of them; but they catch a lot of fish too.

BA83 gave some good advice; most the fish we target will either be lying in ambush or trying to avoid one (or both) so they use structure and cover for that purpose. 

Good luck


Butler County Parks:
http://www.butlercountymetroparks.org/

Hamilton County Parks:
http://www.greatparks.org/


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks again guys, I've been busy driving this week so I haven't had much of a chance to check the forum but these are all great ideas. I'm making notes. I know how to set up a slip bobber so I will be rigging this up for the kids. Thanks for the web link for the Butler County Parks, I'll check that out.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Another good tip that works for me is to peg your sinker to the nose of your soft plastic. I stick a toothpick through the tip of the bullet sinker until it won't go any farther then break it off.


Soooo, _YOU _are the reason I keep getting holes in my waders. Dang you SMB!!!


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Even the pro's hire guides when they're in new areas. There's a guide/charter that runs out of the 52 Pickup store in Brookville, IN. He could teach you quite a bit that you could apply to any of the nearby Ohio lakes. The best part of your situation is that you now get to spend a lot of money. As a general rule of thumb; each fishing trip requires at least 1 new rod, reel, lure or some new line!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

DblDinCincy said:


> Not sure if this is the right blog to post this on or not. If it's not I apologize.
> 
> I live in the Fairfield, Oh. area. I've hunted most of my life but I don't get to do any of that anymore. I have a day off work every now and then and I've got 6 grandchildren (I'd love to fish with) so I've decided to start doing some fishing. Trouble is I've never fished much so with some frustration I'm finding out that I've got a lot of learning to do. I've been reading alot of books and watching youtube videos but when I go out I'm finding out that it's not as easy as it sounds. I've been out several times now and I've only caught 2 cat fish on one morning. I'd really like to learn how to fish for Bass, crappie, etc.
> 
> ...



i had two great guys here help me dandrews and delta oscar.. took me to the GMR i landed my first small mouth, been with e_lin since there's flooding in the forecast i might hit a few lakes... your among great guys here


----------



## raybo (May 17, 2013)

welcome to the fishing community! 

there are many many many different ways to fish. start out catching some bluegills on waxworms under a bobber. my advice on bluegills: use a small hook for a small mouth on bluegills (size 10). that's the easiest to get set up on a pushbutton for younger grandkids. 

if you wanna target larger species:
my luck with bass - rooster tails, rat-l-traps, buzz/spinner baits when it warms up. weedless frogs are fun if you can find a pond that is over-run with moss, cat-tails, and algaes.

the day after a rain, i love to slow-twitch a weedless worm along the banks of ponds.

mimmick minnows also work, and other 1/8 - 1/4 oz jigs with twister-tails or the fuzzy tails. 

other general things i do.. if i'm not catching fish within a 1/2 hour, i switch lures, or where i'm fishing. a lot of time just a slight color change will make a big difference. some times it takes a big change, like running a deep-running lure instead of a surface acting lure (or vice-versa). on the flip side, if i get a "hit" but don't land a fish, i'll keep working that lure a little bit longer, to see if i can get a hookset again. 

Good luck!


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Raybo for the suggestions. I'll also give those a try, I just bought a buzz bait the other day but I haven't gotten a chance to try it yet. Hope to get out again tomorrow.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> BG is hitting you up with some sweet sound advise/techniques!! I've got a tube tied on now that's been flipped on its 4th side and has fooled more than a dozen fish. This will extend the life of your plastics and save you some money too!! Tex-posing will also help in increasing your hook up ratio on bites because the hook is not as deeply imbedded in the lure.
> 
> Also in river situations I've found, especially when I was a noob, the best weight to use with soft plastics is a 1/8 bullet sinker. This weight is lite enough that it will not immediately drop to the bottom and stick In-between rocks from to much weight and is not too lite that it will not reach the bottom. Just remember to keep a tight line this helps feel the difference in how the bottom feels and how a bite feels and more importantly helps keep the lure from pegging in the rocks from the current. Another good tip that works for me is to peg your sinker to the nose of your soft plastic. I stick a toothpick through the tip of the bullet sinker until it won't go any farther then break it off. Once it gets wet in the river water the wood will swell and keep the sinker in place. Without pegging the sinker the current has a tendency to pull the soft plastic ahead of the sinker by several inches where it quickly wraps the fishing line between the two around rocks and other bottom substrate.
> 
> ...


SMB-H,

About pegging your bullet sinker; Is that only when you are river fishing? I certainly understand doing that in the river in order to keep your snagging on rocks to a minimum. But in a lake/pond situation, don't you want the sinker to slip on the line? I thought the slipping was what gave the Texas rigged plastic bait its action.

If you peg, couldn't you just use a jig head that has a pointed bullet weight built onto the hook? That would create zero gap between the nose of the plastic and the sinker. Just askin', I haven't tried this myself in the river.

Lastly, do you fish the Texas rigged tube or worm the same as you do a twistie tail grub on a jig? I've had great success tossing this combo up stream, letting it bounce downstream in the current as I apply just enough retrieve to keep some tension on the line. I also sometimes toss it upstream at about 45 degrees into the strong current and pull it across the river as it gets carried downstream in the current. Do you fish the texas rigged tube this same way in the river?

Thanks for any feedback. Always looking for more/better ways to catch fish.....


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

BG, I haven't had a chance to get back to you, I've been real busy but I bought the hooks and the lure you recommended and WOW. The first day I went to the lake here at my apartment colmplex, I cast the lure out and before it hit the bottom I felt a tug on my line. It was a bass, it jumped 3 times but I didn't set the hook right. When I got it in close to the shore it spit the hook out and got away. :-( So I cast the lure again and wouldn't you know a bass hit it again. This time I made sure I set the hook better and I got him in!!! It wasn't very big BUT it was my first bass ever!!! I was proud. It weighed about a pound.

Since then I've been doing better. The day before yesterday I went to a county pay lake not to far away and the same thing happend again with your lure. I cast it out and before it hit the bottom a bass hit it. I reeled him in and he was a pretty nice one (close to 2 lbs.)!!! I caught 3 that day on your lure and I caught 3 more on a plastic crayfish (one of these was 19" long and weight about 3 lbs.!!!!!!) WOW I was shacking when I got that one on shore.

Thanks a million for the suggestions.


----------



## ghurlag (Apr 27, 2013)

That's what it's all about. I'm glad to see this!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigDane (May 30, 2013)

So anyone have any fishing advice in dayton? Typically I only fish cat but this year have started using artificial tackle. Went crappie fishing for the first time in my life two weeks ago and got a run of 42. Now I'm looking to expand what is good fishing after spawn, locations in dayton area and just all around good fishing fun?


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Also please don't forget about possum creek metro park. It is 23 miles from Me in Monroe. Great fishing and you don't need a license. 5 separate ponds all with fish.

Enjoy.
P.S. Hitting the creek in the morning near Hamilton. Anyone interested? PM for details.
JMP


----------



## DaveBuckeye01 (Apr 16, 2013)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Also please don't forget about possum creek metro park. It is 23 miles from Me in Monroe. Great fishing and you don't need a license. 5 separate ponds all with fish.
> 
> Enjoy.
> P.S. Hitting the creek in the morning near Hamilton. Anyone interested? PM for details.
> JMP


I have passed Possum Creek a few times and always wanted to stop.

What kind of fish are you pulling out of there?


----------

